# My disappointment with the Revv G3, but why I kept it.



## EMGPowers (Jan 10, 2019)

So, I was extremely stoked to try the Revv G3 after all of the rave, reviews, and videos. It seemed that every video about this pedal (except 1), it sounded phenomenal! I don't get caught up in hype too much but I did with this one. So I pulled the trigger.
Side note: I have a Mesa Roadster, EVH 5150 50w, multiple pedals, Mesa 2x12 and 4x12 cabs, etc. So I'm use to a "good" rock and metal tones. 
...So I tried the G3 out, and was really underwhelmed. I ran it in front of my amps, in the fx loops, into the DAW with IRs, etc. But couldn't escape this somewhat "boxy" tone. It sounded good for a distortion pedal, but no where near as good as my amps.
The saving grace: I was about to send this thing back the following day, but I thought I should see what it could do as a boost in front of the amps... BINGO! This is probably the best pedal I've used as a boost since you can adjust more than just 1 tone knob lol. It is now my metal rhythm boost, and my Airis Effects Savage Drive has been moved to my Lead boost (was doing both).
Although I really wanted to make it an "extra channel" to my rig, I'll keep it because I've never been happier with my rhythm sound.
Anyone else experience the same or similar? Am I the only one who thinks its overhyped as a stand alone distortion or preamp?


----------



## jc986 (Jan 10, 2019)

I’m in kind of the same boat. I have one and haven’t really found a good use for it into a clean channel or even direct into the FX return. I’ll try it out in front of my amp as a boost and see if I prefer it to the SD 805 I’m currently using.


----------



## EMGPowers (Jan 10, 2019)

jc986 said:


> I’m in kind of the same boat. I have one and haven’t really found a good use for it into a clean channel or even direct into the FX return. I’ll try it out in front of my amp as a boost and see if I prefer it to the SD 805 I’m currently using.



I'd like to try that SD 805! I've got too many TS type pedals already lol what's another one gonna hurt... right?
Anyways, that G3 pedal is the best boost I've used (for low tuned metal) into my Roadster/Dual Rec. Keeps the big sound, and adds some nice and tight nastiness.

Does your Revv G3 sound really boxy? Like someone took good tone, put it in a funnel, and put a light blanket over it? Lol it's so damn close to sounding good


----------



## icipher (Jan 10, 2019)

I can understand where you're coming from. the G3 into a clean channel sounds nowhere near as good as my actual amps(KSR, Egnater Armageddon, Mesa TC-50). I did run it through my friend's positive grid bias head, and it did work well for recording through that.


----------



## EMGPowers (Jan 10, 2019)

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one, in a sense. Was beginning to think I may have a defective pedal. I think I'm done buying pedals for a long time. Gonna try the AX8 route for an on the fly jamming, recording, tweaking, etc, but still keep my amps I have. I'd love to get ahold of a real Revv Generator, that Mesa TC50 or 100, and/or a Mesa mk4 eventually though


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Jan 10, 2019)

I bought one and returned it within a week. Just wasn't for me.


----------



## makecamera (Jan 10, 2019)

Try turning down the mid knob. Try 9 o'clockish or lower. I find that once you hit 11 o'clock it sounds really boxy. This is in front of a clean fender. In front of my Axe-Fx, I find it sounds best through a slightly dirty 5153 100w green channel.

I have found that it does not sound good to me through an fx loop return. But I think the sound is going to be highly dependent on the host amp. It may not pair with some amps as well as others and may sound good through certain power amps.

I like this pedal so much that the Revv Generator is at the top of my list if I ever buy a real amp again.


----------



## EMGPowers (Jan 10, 2019)

I did, and then it sounded too thin and too scooped to my ears. That's through both my EVH 5150 50w, and the Roadster. I could get close to the sound I wanted, but never as good as the amps. I spent a good hour turning knobs and trying it in front of, and in the fx loops. The closest I got was running it in front of my broken clean/cranked tweed setting on the Roadster, which gave me the idea to try it as a boost. When I pick up an Ax8 and SD powerstage 170, I'll test again.

But hey, running it as a boost is like the Revv and the Roadster preamps had a baby. Maybe I'll call it the Dual Generator? Revvifier? RevvRec? Revvster?


----------



## makecamera (Jan 10, 2019)

EMGPowers said:


> I did, and then it sounded too thin and too scooped to my ears. That's through both my EVH 5150 50w, and the Roadster. I could get close to the sound I wanted, but never as good as the amps. I spent a good hour turning knobs and trying it in front of, and in the fx loops. The closest I got was running it in front of my broken clean/cranked tweed setting on the Roadster, which gave me the idea to try it as a boost. When I pick up an Ax8 and SD powerstage 170, I'll test again.
> 
> But hey, running it as a boost is like the Revv and the Roadster preamps had a baby. Maybe I'll call it the Dual Generator? Revvifier? RevvRec? Revvster?



Well darn. My only other thought is to adjust amp mids (which I assume you've already done) or use an eq pedal to cut out that 400hz range. I only really use mine into a Fender Excelsior as a practice rig in my office and I run a GE-7 as pre-eq (though mostly for my 7 and 8 string guitars).


----------



## EMGPowers (Jan 10, 2019)

makecamera said:


> Well darn. My only other thought is to adjust amp mids (which I assume you've already done) or use an eq pedal to cut out that 400hz range. I only really use mine into a Fender Excelsior as a practice rig in my office and I run a GE-7 as pre-eq (though mostly for my 7 and 8 string guitars).



I'm glad it works for ya! Just didn't for me as a stand alone distortion/overdrive. But again, I'm not complaining too much since I love it as a boost.
To be fare, I have had both amps for a long time, especially the Roadster, and I have them dialed in extremely well for my playing styles. The Revv just couldn't cut it as basically an extra channel for the bi-amp rig. It just didnt sound as big and mean as the previous setup. For quick plug and play at very low volumes, I use my DAW with some plug in presets I've made... and I still preferred them to the Revv. Again though, it's a phenomenal boost!


----------



## IanMarshall (May 8, 2020)

Maaaaannnnn..... I keep believing the hype myself and keep getting suckered. I was expecting Ola England's sound in his demo, or at least a thick chugging distortion . I have never been more disappointed in a pedal. Just sold a Friedman Motor City Drive last night that sounded ten times better . I'll try to adjust the mids and try running it as a boost also. I'm running into a JC Amelia btw, jetcity 212 cab, and I tried it through my HK tubemeister , as it has the best pedal platform of any amp I've played . I tried running it into my HX stomp and got a somewhat usable boost to my high gain presets , but honestly , any one of my overdrive's ( bogner blue, fender santa ana, MP sweet honey) all sound better . I'm playing a 7string schecter with fishman fluence modern, and an Ibanez with SD black winter , both capable of making nearly anything sound metal .....but this is exactly like you guys said, like someone took a terrible pedal and threw it in a tin can .....really doubt I'll be keeping it...glad I'm not alone !


----------



## Emperoff (May 8, 2020)

People seems to think only tubescreamers are good boosters. A Boss Metalzone is actually an amazing boost if used right. 

If it sounds good, it is good!


----------



## Necky379 (May 8, 2020)

I really regret never trying the MXR 5150 Overdrive I sold as boost. At some point I’ll find one cheap and try it. I had the idea when I was noise gate shopping. The built in noise gate was great I thought. If it worked out as a boost and gate I could kill two birds and get stoned.


----------



## lewis (May 9, 2020)

Emperoff said:


> People seems to think only tubescreamers are good boosters. A Boss Metalzone is actually an amazing boost if used right.
> 
> If it sounds good, it is good!


This!

Im on the boss SD1 boost hype. Whilst everyone seems to be jumping on Fortin stuff and the like.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 9, 2020)

lewis said:


> Im on the boss SD1 boost hype.



If you think that's good you should check out the movie Matrix that just came out.


----------



## lewis (May 9, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> If you think that's good you should check out the movie Matrix that just came out.


Just IMDB'D it.
Sounds proper interesting.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (May 9, 2020)

I'd gotten one thinking I'd use it as a preamp pedal with some IRs after being suckered in by the "OMG! This box has redefined my concept of what high gain should sound like!" -esque hype that was surrounding it at the time, same with the original Friedman BE-OD pedal I should add. Suffice to say after about of month of OCD-related knob turning I just sold the thing for about what I'd paid for it. 

Tone-wise are they worth the money they charge for them? Judging solely from my personal experience I'd say no.


----------



## Emperoff (May 9, 2020)

This is how everything works now. Everything is super hyped by the Youtubers (Ola, Rabea, Thorn, Fluff, etc) so people thinks it's gonna be a life changing experience. All those videos always have "best pedal ever?" style thumbnails to bait people. Then people who buys them and post "honeymoon hype" threads to keep the hype train rolling.

Few people bothers to make "honeymoon is over" threads like this, which are the ones actually useful.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (May 9, 2020)

From my experience, the best sounds of dirt pedals i got when i use them in front of pushed clean or an amp set at the edge of breakup.


----------



## erdiablo666 (May 9, 2020)

I have the G4, and don't know how different the 2 are, but I get great results by running it with a boost in front, then into the SD Powerstage 170. On its own though, it's really not for me.


----------



## Gmork (May 10, 2020)

Im in the same boat, it was close to being good, was just so dark and mid heavy. It REALLY benefited from an eq after it. The G4 was MUCH better imo, had a very similar tone but had more presence to it, more controllable mids and a bigger low. So it was kind of like the G3 WITH an eq all in one box.
Eitherway the tightmetal series crushes it


----------



## Christian Moses (Sep 4, 2020)

I registered on this forum just to say "THANK YOU!" I watched so many reviews and this thing just sounded AMAZING and NOTHING I did sounded right. I mostly play in drop-C with occasional drop-A and everything was thin and boxy sounding at the same time. Didn't matter what I ran it into and it sounded WORSE in the effects loop than going in the front. The bass control seems to act like a shelf that's set at a lower frequency than a high pass filter that's been hardwired in. To get any definition out of the distortion you have to roll the treble up to icepick ear-shredding levels. I was wondering if my unit was defective since everyone else on the planet seems to think these are the best sounding things evarrr. Going to play around with it as a boost, but I already have a Plumes for that which is a lot more open sounding and flexible. Thank you again for making me feel a little less crazy.


----------



## 18statix81 (Apr 15, 2022)

Like everyone else I believed the hype of the revvs pedals. Finally I bought the revvs g4 and immediately thought it was defective or just a peice of crap in a tin can. I was actually wanting it to replace my waza boss metal zone 2 which I love. After a week of long hours of knob turning, switching pedals around, and scratching my head while drinking beer the whole time. I almost sent it back, but then I dialed in the metal zone and the g4 together after watching some videos on stacking dirt pedals together. And bam, I finally found the sound I was looking for. The metal zone is a high, tight sounding pedal with not much head room,. The G4 is very sluggish, bassy with very little highs but has lots of headroom,. Meaning it fills up the room more. I think this sound would even make James Hetfield bang his head. But yeah the g4 does not sound good by itself. In front or the back of the amps. But that's just me.


----------



## Hybrid_Child (Apr 22, 2022)

EMGPowers said:


> So, I was extremely stoked to try the Revv G3 after all of the rave, reviews, and videos. It seemed that every video about this pedal (except 1), it sounded phenomenal! I don't get caught up in hype too much but I did with this one. So I pulled the trigger.
> Side note: I have a Mesa Roadster, EVH 5150 50w, multiple pedals, Mesa 2x12 and 4x12 cabs, etc. So I'm use to a "good" rock and metal tones.
> ...So I tried the G3 out, and was really underwhelmed. I ran it in front of my amps, in the fx loops, into the DAW with IRs, etc. But couldn't escape this somewhat "boxy" tone. It sounded good for a distortion pedal, but no where near as good as my amps.
> The saving grace: I was about to send this thing back the following day, but I thought I should see what it could do as a boost in front of the amps... BINGO! This is probably the best pedal I've used as a boost since you can adjust more than just 1 tone knob lol. It is now my metal rhythm boost, and my Airis Effects Savage Drive has been moved to my Lead boost (was doing both).
> ...


Just curious, what are your settings when running it as a boost in front?


----------

